# Somebody better start running.........



## Devil Dog Inc. (Apr 24, 2008)

*Both packages are heading to the same person. They better hide....*


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Run and hyde!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

uh, better build a bomb shelter and call the bomb squad before they open that!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats scary ........


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

what an unlucky person they will be! nice packages!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Good Lord!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

:huh_oh:I have a gt feeling this will be good


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

holy fk. 

that is crazy!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Kaboooooooooooooooooooooooom!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Um, kaboom? Go get em Marines!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Now this looks more than halfway serious... Things are getting out of control here! <G>


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

You guys show no mercy........I like that......lol


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

SEMPER FI uhh oohh some one is in trouble .this will be good!!!


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice...


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

DDI is giving Bigfoot a run for his money


or is it littlefoot, now????


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Not--- Yawn!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

The thought of that is just nuts. You really have been on a rampage...Have a ball man.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Lets see..........I aint afraid


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

holy crap


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Here we go again!

:huh_oh:

Everyone may want to watch this video for information on surviving the fallout.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:huh_oh: someone in for a real smackdown.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought big things come in *small* packages


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sure glad I don't work for Homeland Security!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Someone's getting hammered! That's just plain nuts!


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

In my best Arnold voice "Geeet doownnn!"


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

SVB said:


> I thought big things come in *small* packages


That's what you tell your wife anyway. :brick:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh::arghhhh:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

forgop said:


> That's what you tell your wife anyway. :brick:


:roflmao::biggrin:


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Holy Hell!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

:arghhhh:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I think we may be on the verge of a war

Yikes


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

Devil Dog is nuts!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh, You guys are toooooooo much. Great looking packages. Someones gettin their ass kicked. Someones gettin their ass kicked.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

When that lands the aftershock is going to shake Tunn Tavern and wake Airchabal Henderson!!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Who's it going to be?????


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

chip19 said:


> Who's it going to be?????


I have a couple of ideas, but they don't matter. What matters is it is going to be ugly.....


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

LOL thats so cool! Gonna hurt a bit also, hope they have band aids on hand for the big event hehe


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

sofaman said:


> When that lands the aftershock is going to shake Tunn Tavern and wake Airchabal Henderson!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

This is gonna be GOOD!!!I love devistation!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sofaman said:


> When that lands the aftershock is going to shake Tunn Tavern and wake Airchabal Henderson!!!


Thats funny right there:lol:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

The postal service is going to start demanding combat pay one of these days!


----------

